# Festool knock down connectors



## Mrs C (12 Oct 2018)

Has anyone used these?

I have a friend who needs to install a wardrobe that won’t go upstairs in one piece and I don’t really want to be waving glue around in the bedroom so I wandered if this was a solution?

I have an XL which he can borrow (despite his diatribe that using loose tenons isnt proper joinery!)

Any other suggestions? He has a standard biscuit jointer.

Thanks


----------



## custard (12 Oct 2018)

I believe Festool are soon to release a second range of connectors that can be installed with the smaller 500 Domino.

I've used the XL700 connectors and they're very high quality, not cheap but they certainly deliver.


----------



## Mrs C (12 Oct 2018)

Cheers Custard, we will give them a go!


----------



## Homers double (12 Oct 2018)

The range of connectors for the 500 domino are available now, I’ve just checked and they’re available to order on the Festool order app,


----------



## Eric The Viking (13 Oct 2018)

Peter Millard did a YouTube video on using them recently. IIRC it was both sizes. 

From that, they do seem to do the job better than many of the knock-down connectors, but the others are frequently found in chipboard furniture, so part of the "better experience" might be because of using MRMDF or good quality ply instead. 

The thing that puts me off a bit is that you really need the drill jig, too, if you are going to get full benefit from the system. If I had a lot of knock-down to do, I'd certainly consider it, but the connectors alone are several quid per joint, and then you have to amortize the drilling kit on top. It makes occasional use unaffordable - cheaper to use good dust sheets to stop the glue escaping!

E (the skinflint, possibly)


----------



## deema (13 Oct 2018)

For a one off job I would use cam connectors. They are pennies each....literally. A simple drilling jig is all that is needed that can be made out of scrap from the project off cuts. 

If they are built in and the sides don’t show another very easy and cheap solution is to assembly initially with screws, and then drill through from the outside and tap in dowels (which I would add a bit of glue to). You get no unsightly connectors inside and no glue mess.

You can of course just use dry (or glued) biscuits and then screw from the outside.

I looked at the Festool system at the WT show and for me it took far too long just to cut each joint never mind the the assembly that also Took forever by the very competent chap demonstrating it.


----------



## Eric The Viking (13 Oct 2018)

I save cam connectors from cheap furniture before the chipboard goes to the tip.

It's probably very cheapskate, but having spares has proven quite handy in the past. 

I haven't done one for a while, but IIRC, I've used a 15mm plungeable router bit to make the big holes (because it gives a smooth bottom and that's normally very close to the other side of the board, and a dowel jig for the other(s). You do have to get the alignment dead on though.

I'm not sure if the Festool ones would be stronger or weaker though.


----------



## petermillard (14 Oct 2018)

Haven’t done a video on them yet, but I’ve used the Domino connectors for the small Domino quite a bit and they’re excellent. I bought the full kit as it was all there was when they were first available, but you can save about £90 by just buying the bits you need, rather than ending up with all kinds of things you’ll likely have no use for, if buying the kit.

I featured them a bit in my Birch Ply Banquette build (starts video #205) but wanted to use them in anger a bit more before doing a proper review, as you learn so much more by using them on actual jobs. 

Connectors for regular carcass jointing (ie L or T joints) are about £1.60 per fixing, so something to use when you need to use them, rather than everyday use. I used 16 on the banquette build, so ~£26 or so in fittings - that was insignificant in the overall cost of the job, but would be more significant if it wasn’t a job, of course. 

Incidentally I was at the D& M show at Kempton Pk on Friday and had a great demo of the new Mafell duo-doweller; one thng that came out of the conversation was that there are an amazing range of dowel-sized knock-down fixings from Hafele that I never knew about. Might be worth investigating, as all you’d need would be a dowel jig and a drill??

HTH, Peter


----------



## RogerS (14 Oct 2018)

Don't whatever you do get tempted by the Lamello Invis system. While it looks good in the demo's, it is pants in real-life.


----------



## custard (14 Oct 2018)

This is a whopping great plinth for a sculpture. It needed to be knock down for transportation to France and installation indoors, yet also retain very high accuracy in order to accommodate a turntable mechanism inside. 

XL Connectors worked a treat, I wouldn't hesitate to use them again.


----------



## Eric The Viking (14 Oct 2018)

I think I can see where your KD fittings are - in the box part* - but Am I right to guess that structure supports the edge of the turntable and an upper moulding, or is there more to it?

My guess is based on the small octagon in the middle being a maquette/model...

E.

*Presumably there are also some hidden ones holding some of the mitres together - I'm assuming the main moulding will travel in four or more pieces...


----------



## AndyT (14 Oct 2018)

I just hope the sculpture did justice to the superb plinth! =D> =D>


----------



## AES (14 Oct 2018)

I was going to suggest the Lamello Invis system until I read Roger S' post. I have no personal knowledge of then at all myself, but have seen them demonstrated both "in the flesh" and on video. Being Lamello they're bound to be "V" expensive I guess, but also should be excellent if their other stuff is anything to go by, so Roger's post surprised me.

Anyone with any hands-on experience of them?

Their factory is only 5 mins down the road & over the hill from me, but despite hanging around outside their door looking tired, hungry, and deserving, it seems their policy of only dealing through dealers and not direct is pretty rigid - they just ignored me (not for the first time in my life)!! Though to be fair, they did help me once with a spare part on behalf of another Forum member once.


----------



## RogerS (14 Oct 2018)

AES":2gtgto0z said:


> ...
> Anyone with any hands-on experience of them?
> ..




You mean apart from me?

I wrote an article on it for British Woodworking magazine. Feb/Mar 2012. I can find my photos but not my eloquent prose. If I recall using it in hardwood, the fixing could separate leaving you unable to fully tighten or undo.


----------



## AES (14 Oct 2018)

OK, fine, thanks Roger. I was just surprised by your experience, not doubting (bearing in mind the general high cost/high quality rep of Lamello).


----------



## Shrubby (14 Oct 2018)

If you already have a bicuit joiner use that. Knapp verbinder makes lots of hardware for them and Lamello sell some too. theres a clamex S cam biscuit that uses an 8mm slot so you cut this by using the 4mm spacer that comes with the machine to make a double height slot 
matt


----------



## Mrs C (16 Oct 2018)

Thank you everyone- some experimenting to be done


----------

